# [SOLVED] sys-apps/file benötigt python-2.7

## Finswimmer

Hi,

```
tobi-lap tobi # emerge --deep file -pv

These are the packages that would be merged, in reverse order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

emerge: there are no ebuilds to satisfy "=dev-lang/python-2.7*".

(dependency required by "sys-apps/file-5.04" [ebuild])

(dependency required by "file" [argument])

```

Das Erstaunliche ist, dass es kein 2.7 im Portage gibt. Aus dem Ebuild wird mir auch nicht ersichtlich, woher die 2.7 kommt.

Als Overlay ist nur kde-testing installiert.

Hat jemand eine Idee?

Danke

Tobi

----------

## Josef.95

Hm.., würde hier problemlos funken 

```
# emerge --deep file -pv

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R   ] sys-apps/file-5.04  USE="python" 0 kB
```

 (und sich auch bauen lassen)

(Timestamp of tree: Tue, 09 Feb 2010 02:20:01 +0000)

Was nutzt du den da für eine python Version?

----------

## Finswimmer

 *Josef.95 wrote:*   

> Hm.., würde hier problemlos funken 
> 
> ```
> # emerge --deep file -pv
> 
> ...

 

```
tobi-lap tobi # eselect python list

Available Python interpreters:

  [1]   python2.5

  [2]   python2.6 *

  [3]   python3.1
```

```

tobi-lap tobi # USE="-python" emerge file -pv

These are the packages that would be merged, in reverse order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/file-5.04 [5.03] USE="-python*" 607 kB

Total: 1 package (1 upgrade), Size of downloads: 607 kB
```

Würde wohl funktionieren...?

Danke

Tobi

----------

## Josef.95

Das sollte eigentlich funktionieren   :Confused: 

Gabs da evtl. einen Fehler im ebuild, hast du schon mal ein neuen --sync gemacht?

oder das ebuild von hier nehmen: http://www.gentoo-portage.com/sys-apps/file

Ansonsten hab ich da zZt auch keine bessere Idee...

MfG

----------

## mv

Eventuell mal /var/cache/edb/dep löschen (oder umbenennen, wenn Du der Sache später noch nachgehen willst): Vielleicht ist der Portage-Cache defekt, und wenn die Dateien auch noch ein falsches Datum haben, kann Portage denken, er sei aktuell.

----------

## Finswimmer

 *mv wrote:*   

> Eventuell mal /var/cache/edb/dep löschen (oder umbenennen, wenn Du der Sache später noch nachgehen willst): Vielleicht ist der Portage-Cache defekt, und wenn die Dateien auch noch ein falsches Datum haben, kann Portage denken, er sei aktuell.

 

Hilft leider nichts. Er hat zwar viel gerechnet, aber die Fehlermeldung ist gleich geblieben.

Das System ist ein stabiles x86.

Tobi

----------

## ScytheMan

Scheint im Ebuild an folgendem zu liegen:

aus dem Ebuild:

RESTRICT_PYTHON_ABIS="3.*"

warum deswegen aber 2.7 ist mir schleierhaft. sollte eher 3.x wollen.

KEYWORDS="~alpha ~amd64 ~arm ~hppa ~ia64 ~m68k ~mips ~ppc ~ppc64 ~s390 ~sh ~sparc ~x86 ~sparc-fbsd ~x86-fbsd"

seh es aber nirgends als stabil markiert für x86.

gruß ScytheMan

----------

## Finswimmer

Bei 5.04 hast du recht, das ist unstable.

Aber ein Diff zu 5.03 liefert keinen Unterschied (außer Header und Keywords). Und da will es auch nicht. :/

Tobi

----------

## mv

Nun, Du kannst ja genau nachlesen, was file-5.04 will:

 */usr/portage/metadata/cache/sys-apps/file-5.04 wrote:*   

> >=app-admin/eselect-python-20090804 python? ( || ( =dev-lang/python-2.7* =dev-lang/python-2.6* =dev-lang/python-2.5* =dev-lang/python-2.4* ) )

  Also jedes dev-lang/python-2-* sollte die Dependency erfüllen. Probleme kann es höchstens geben, wenn Du alle dev-lang/python-2.* deinstalliert hast, dann versucht er das (nicht-existente) 2.7 als erstes.

----------

## Finswimmer

Ist gelöst.

Da ich von ~x86 auf x86 umsteige, habe ich alle Pakete, die kleiner-gleich meinen installierten Paketen sind, maskiert.

Daher kam dann der Fehler...

Danke  :Smile: 

----------

